# dewalt DW 320 radial arm saw



## wladrog (26 Dec 2005)

have recently aquired dw 320 ,have fully cleaned and reset but have no instruction manual. I just need info on correct methods for using especially rip sawing. Can anyone brighten my darkness.
thanks wladrog.


----------



## Scrit (27 Dec 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Personally I don't know the DW320, but I do have a DW1751, it's big brother. A few of points about RASs (radial arm saws) - they are excellent for crosscutting, they are reasonable for mitre cutting (more so if you use a jig like the mitre jig here), but what they are not good at is rip sawing (just a tad fraught). The main thing is to get your machine set-up properly first, and for that you'll need the manual. Try any deWalt sales outlet as DW can still supply some of the parts for the machine. If that doesn't work come back to me and I'll do you a general "how to set-up a DW RAS" tutorial based on experience of having several DW RAS's. Whatever else you do make sure that you set the machine up properly and install the correct type of blade BEFORE attempting to rip on the saw as ripping is one of the most dangerous operations to perform on a RAS and you need to approach it methodically. As a matter of interest there is also an article on reconditioning DW RASs on Badger Pond, although this is aimed at older American-made DW RASs the general set-up from the article applies to all RASs. I'd also strongly recommend reading the HSE leaflets "Safe working at woodworking machines" and "Safe use of manually operated cross cut saws" - they're free and the advice contained therein is good advice.

Regards

Scrit


----------



## Matt1245 (27 Dec 2005)

You could try calling there customer service for a spare manual (0870 240 7219 ), see how good they are. let us know how you go on. 



> I'd also strongly recommend reading the HSE leaflets "Safe working at woodworking machines" and "Safe use of manually operated cross cut saws" - they're free and the advice contained therein is good advice



Makes a change. there are countless HSE leaftlets, things etc which give totally bonkers and sometimes dangerous advise.

Matt.


----------



## Matt1245 (27 Dec 2005)

Whoops.

Matt.

Mod edit - fixed.


----------



## Scrit (27 Dec 2005)

Matt1245":1ubl4gfd said:


> Makes a change. there are countless HSE leaftlets, things etc which give totally bonkers and sometimes dangerous advise.


Ever tried reading the one on cross cuts (or at least the bit pertinent to RASs), Matt? If you'd like to point out where it is wrong I'd be curious to know, especially as it seems to be along the same lines as Eric Stephenson's and Nigel Voiseys writings on the subject, not to mention current C&G/NVQ training. I'm not saying I agree with everything in every one, but they are generally quite a good starting point, especially if you are untrained.

Scrit


----------



## Matt1245 (27 Dec 2005)

Hell no, not read the one on cross cuts, if you have and say it's good, then i'm sure it is. I was just talking in general.

Matt.


----------



## Scrit (27 Dec 2005)

Well after I did my last post I went and re-read it. I find nothing in there I don't already do on the RAS we've got in the shop. Granted I don't LIKE certain things which have been legislated (for example I regret the passing of the French head on spindles, very cheap and versatile, although in my experience they could be bl**dy dangerous), but I do accept them.

Scrit


----------



## Matt1245 (27 Dec 2005)

I must admit, i have not read the one you talk about.



> although in my experience they could be bl**dy dangerous



Thats the kinda thing i'm on about. Ask any scafolder, and they'll tell you about it being more dangerous to be tethered to the scafolding, restiricting there movement etc.

I thonk ths is the first time i have hijacked a threat, yipeeeeeeee.

Sorry wladrog

Matt.


----------



## Scrit (27 Dec 2005)

Matt

Do you think we can get back to the subject?

Scrit


----------



## Matt1245 (27 Dec 2005)

Oh yes indeed. try that number wladrog,if it's not right, i'll get you the correct one when i get back to work.

Scrit, was fun, lets do it again.

Matt.


----------



## jasonB (27 Dec 2005)

I think the most important thing when using the RAS to rip is making sure you set the anti-kickback teeth up correctly and don't put any wood through it that is warped, bowed or that you feel may tighten onto the blade.

Only ever used mine for cross cuts but its probably the least used machine in the shop, think the only time I used it this yearwas for the tennons on some green oak braces.

Jason


----------



## mailee (27 Dec 2005)

I have the Elu RAS1251 saw which I think is almost the same one. I have the manual on the computer I could e-mail it to you if you like.


----------



## mailee (27 Dec 2005)

My mistake it is the De Walt 720 manual which i think will be about the same. It is in PDF format if that is any good?


----------



## Waka (27 Dec 2005)

Wladrog

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JFC (27 Dec 2005)

Dont use my RAS much either . I bought it second hand and used it mainly for cutting tenon shoulders but i found it wandered too much . Id love to see the set up plans you have Scrit .


----------



## Chris Knight (28 Dec 2005)

I had a number of useful books when I owned my RAS - this site sells one http://www.mrsawdust.com/ that covers the waterfront. And this book 
Fine Tuning Your Radial Arm Saw (Paperback) by Jon Eakes is the best and most comprehensive on tuning/setting up the RAS (I see it's available on Amazon.COM)


----------



## John G (14 Feb 2012)

Just read your post wladrog, how did you get on trying to source a manual for your saw? I have a 320 which I'm going to put up for sale soon and I have an Owners Manual which I can photocopy for you and post it. I will also try and scan it and e-mail it to you but I'm not very good at these things. Let me know if you still need the "Adjustment & Operating Instructions"

John G


----------



## Wildman (3 Jun 2014)

as matter of interest what is the spindle dia of the DW320 please. As I have bought one, to be collected and want to buy a dado set for it.


----------



## misterfish (4 Jun 2014)

The Dewalt Powershop Handbook ( http://www.drosera.f2s.com/RAS/DeWalt_P ... ndbook.pdf ) is written specifically for the 125 and 320 models. I've got a 1251 which is virtually identical to the 125 and the Powershop Handbook gives loads of useful infor on set up and use.

Misterfish


----------

